# location film



## in_fine (22 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

Comment récupérer des films loués via l'Apple TV sur son ipad ou son mac ?

merci


----------



## Gwen (22 Janvier 2013)

On ne peut pas. Il fallait les louer sur ordinateur pour pouvoir les lires sur plusieurs supports l'un après l'autre.


----------



## in_fine (22 Janvier 2013)

merci; les gentils vendeurs de l'apple store m'ont confirmé l'inverse; je vais aller les voir !!!


----------



## Gwen (22 Janvier 2013)

Selon APPLE :

*Informations supplémentaires
*
Les films loués sur votre Apple TV ne sont pas transférables vers d&#8217;autres appareils et vous ne pouvez les visionner que sur l&#8217;Apple TV.


----------

